# DeadStream Swamp?



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Anyone hunt this area?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I assume your talking about the area of Platte Lake and the Platte River. I used to hunt it alot in the late 70s. I still get up that way from time to time.


----------



## 3006 (May 16, 2000)

Very crowded if you are going for waterfowl. Guys seem to like to camp out at their spot and skybust all morning. It gets better the second half of the season, but birds are hit and miss.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

said it was great hunting until Mort Neff and Co blabbed it on TV on Mich out of doors and it was a ZOO since then. Id believe it.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

The deadstream swamp is just south of houghton lake. I actually hunt on private property that has the townline creek in it.... GREAT hunting People will sky bust over near wolf creek and bear creek swamp......


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

its west of H.L.,I hunt there,do you have a question?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

I know the Dead Stream swamp fairly well, since I trapped beaver in this area back in the mid 70's, when a lived at Houghton Lake.

In the winter time I would run my 1971 skidoo up the frozen Dead Stream on the back side of the Reedsburg dam flooding of the Muskegon river.

Back then this area was fairly vast and a fellow could probably get himself turned around in there at least a couple of time if he was not careful. It definitely was good place to find bear sign, also.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

not many trappers in the deadstream anymore. We deer hunt out there every year, camp is on some high ground in about the center of the swamp. only access is by boat, sometimes thats not too much fun. but its pretty good hunting. and yea theres lots of bear but were still waiting for permits. bye the way I live about a mile from the swamp, my hunting partner lives on the edge of the marsh on the deadstream. one helluva veiw from his house. we been seeing lots of deer on the marsh this year. at 11600 acres or about 18 sq miles. if your not paying attention you can lose yourself pretty easy.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

how close are you guys to townline creek?


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

ok, i'm interested, how cheap????


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

175....josh


----------



## Goosegg (Nov 30, 2017)

David G Duncan said:


> I know the Dead Stream swamp fairly well, since I trapped beaver in this area back in the mid 70's, when a lived at Houghton Lake.
> 
> In the winter time I would run my 1971 skidoo up the frozen Dead Stream on the back side of the Reedsburg dam flooding of the Muskegon river.
> 
> Back then this area was fairly vast and a fellow could probably get himself turned around in there at least a couple of time if he was not careful. It definitely was good place to find bear sign, also.


 I merely deer hunt the north edge but I hear there is an old trapper’s cabin somewhere deep. I’m interested in hiking to it if anyone can give the location, if known.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

There was the remains of a hermits cabin not far from a beaver dam in the seventies. Not " in" the swamp though.
Near where hardwoods ended downhill into poplar and then cedar began before the swamp.

A well chosen site for a cabin. Beat the heck out of most of the swamp I went in ....


----------



## Goosegg (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you for the info. Do you recall how to get there from Oilwell and 13 mike area?


----------

